# What is the growth rate of an irish draught??



## diamondgeezer (15 January 2010)

Hiya

Just wondering if anyone can help!

I have been riding since i as 4 and now 28 so feel am am quite experianced, I have only had TB horses in that past that needed re-backing or ex racers as I am not one that will spend a fortune on a ready made horse. Although saying that if i had the money to spare, that may be different. So at the end of 2008 I decided that i wanted a new challenge so i bought a foal. 
He is 3/4 Irish Draught not sure of other 1/4. He is 15hh, in 6'3" rugs and has just turned 18 months old. He is built like a tank, Huge neck, shoulders knees. "a traditional hunter type" my vet says.
my query is does anyone have an idea what size he will make.
When i got him he was quite small and most people said that he would only make 15.2 it then came to light when the dentist came to check his teth that he was younger than we were originally told by the dealer that we bought him from. I notified my vets and that did blood test and checked him over and luckly he was non-the-worse for been taken off his mother but they said that he may take till 7/8 yrs to fully mature. Due to this i feel that he will definatlygrow more than 2 inch in the next 5-6 yrs.
Other people that have seen him in the last 6 month have said that he's going to be a good 16.3 to 17 hands.

Either way he's gonna be a keeper just wondered if anyone wth more experiance has any ideas!

thanx  xXx


----------



## BallyshanHorses (15 January 2010)

If he is that height at this point I would think about 16.3 finished as Irish Draughts are known to be slow to mature.They are supposed to grow until they are 5 or 6 but Janet George on here will be your best bet to ask.


----------



## Simsar (15 January 2010)

Very slow maturing breed, we had a two year old pure bred that stood at 16hh so it really is anyones guess, they do slow down abit after 3/4 but will keep going slowly, the temp tends to make the size not an issue though.
Good luck with him and welcome to the world of ID's.


----------



## irishdraught (16 January 2010)

QR - one word, SLOW


----------



## diamondgeezer (16 January 2010)

Thank you to everyone. I'm loving this breed, Mine seems so genuine and really tries to please. Although he has pulled a muscle and is on box rest at moment so as you cam imagine he is full of mischeif and cheeckyness but i think he is sooo gorgeous!! I'll try post a pic of him when figure out how!! Ha Ha Ha

Ballyshan . . . . Thats a great help, It would be ideal if he makes 16.2 ish. I have been told that they are quite slow to mature as he doesn't seem to change for weeks then over night he look a couple of cms bigger. You said to ask Janet George but as not done alot of posting on forum i'm not sure how to do this


----------



## Simsar (16 January 2010)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/sh...part=3&amp;vc=1

click the link and go to bottom left and click send a private message


----------



## diamondgeezer (16 January 2010)

Yipee!!

I done it. Thanx i'm such a novice on here! Ha Ha


----------



## holiday (16 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
QR - one word, SLOW 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
LOL when I read the title that was my first thought!!!!!!!!


----------



## JanetGeorge (16 January 2010)

Growth rates are very variable because they depend on SO many factors.  

You have the genetics - and size at birth.  A foal born big will tend to grow faster.
Then there's the time of year born - and dam's milking ability (which can be related.)  An early born foal whose dam gets good spring grass will - everything else being equal - grow faster and ultimately bigger than a foal born in July when the grass if going off.
And then there's the level of feeding of mare and foal, of weanling, etc. etc.

There is potential growth - and then there's whether everyhing goes 'right' to allow the youngster to reach potential height - or exceed it.

Oh - and of course gelding early MAY result in a horse growing taller than if he's gelded late - or not at all.

My biggest pure-bred had everything go 'right' - he was 15hh at 12 months - and he's 17hh now at rising 5-should be closer to 17.1 mature, even though his dam was only 15.2 - sire 17hh, and NONE of 5 full siblings look like making more than 16.3 tops!

There are all sorts of measurements you can take which allegedly give mature height - I've never bothered - they will end up the height they are going to be and there's not a lot you can do to change it! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





While IDs ARE slow maturing, they tend to fill out from 4-5 rather than go much taller.  I would GUESS that your chap will make a minimum of 16.2 - but don't be surprised if he's a bit bigger!


----------



## Rollin (16 January 2010)

One of my Cleveland Bay mares was sold to me at three to make 15.1hh at five she was 15.3hh.  Clevelands can grow until they are six.


----------



## Foxford (18 January 2010)

Yours sounds exactly like mine when I bought him and I think mine is going to make 16.3. He is about 16.1 now aged 3 1/2. He grows very steadily and very slowly. Everytime his withers catch up to his croup, he goes bum high again!


----------



## gemzo (29 October 2011)

I have just bought an Irish draught youngster and he's 2 years old and is the smallest in the group of ID's that he lives out with, but he is standing at 14'3 ish now i think.
 i really hope my boy grows to be 16hh as well..


----------

